# Un tou de...



## Mph redux

Hola, 
Hi ha gent que diu "un tou de" per referir-se a "molt" "un munt". 
Exemple: "ha vingut *un tou* de gent"

Em consta que es diu a algunes parts d'Osona. 
Ho havíeu sentit?
Ho dieu?
M'encantaria saber-ne l'origen i si hi ha alguna variant dialectal que ho utilitza també. 

gràcies!

mph


----------



## kiyama

Ho havia llegit, però no sabria dir-te on. En tot cas, a Mataró no deu pas ser habitual, perquè no ho he sentit mai.
Ki


----------



## Lumia

A Osona és molt habitual, però pel que estic veient al DCVB també és normal a d'altres llocs com Eivissa, el Penedès, el Vallès i Barcelona. També marca que és pròpia del Lluçanès, i no d'Osona, però a hores d'ara (i com a mínim des de fa vint anys) s'utilitza a Osona.

Jo ho dic molt, però, és clar, he viscut molts anys a la comarca.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Cert, al Vallès i al Penedès ho confirmo.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Que jo sàpiga, a Girona no es diu. Almenys jo no ho he sentit mai, però s'interpreta fàcilment que vol dir un munt o molt.

Una abraçada a tots
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> també és normal a d'altres llocs com Eivissa, el *Penedès*, el Vallès i Barcelona.


 


RIU said:


> Cert, al Vallès i al *Penedès* ho confirmo.


 
Jo també t'ho confirmo, Roi, sóc penedesenca (bé, del Garraf) i ho he sentit i dit tota la vida, fins i tot amb el matís "Tot un tou de...".

Vagi bé Wa Yeah!


----------



## dafne.ne

Per Barcelona es deia força pero crec que darrerament ha caigut en desús.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Afegir que, ara que hi penso, la col·locació potser més típica amb _tou_ és UN TOU DE DINERS. També es fa servir moltíssim amb tot el que té relació amb el paper.


----------



## tamen

També confirmo la normalitat de "un tou de", equiparable a "un niu", "un fum", "un munt", "un gavadal"... i més que en trobaríem.

I a propòsit del que deia la (?) dafne.ne sobre això que a Barcelona ha caigut en desús, la meva opinió és que aquests "desusos" ens serveixen per anar enterrant paraules, locucions, maneres de dir que són precisament el que fa que la llengua sigui llengua, i que, en la mesura de les nostres sensibilitats i possibilitats, som nosaltres els responsables que aquest patrimoni no caigui en aquest desús.

Pensar que sabem català perquè diem "proper", "bústia", "desenvolupar"... per mi és enganyar-se. Les paraules poden ser catalanes, però el que interessa, més que les paraules, és el sentit, l'estructura de la frase, l'enllaç amb el que se suposa que és el geni de cada llengua.

(Potser m'he embrancat una mica. Perdoneu, doncs.)


----------



## xupxup

Reconfirmo "un tou de" per la part del Penedès.

I tamen, m'ha xocat molt "un fum de". "Un munt" sí que ho dic, i "un niu de" o "un gavadal" no ho dic però ho conec o ho entendria fàcilment. Però "un fum"? No serà "un fotimer"?


----------



## tamen

xupxup said:


> Reconfirmo "un tou de" per la part del Penedès.
> 
> I tamen, m'ha xocat molt "un fum de". "Un munt" sí que ho dic, i "un niu de" o "un gavadal" no ho dic però ho conec o ho entendria fàcilment. Però "un fum"? No serà "un fotimer"?



Bona nit!

Això de "un fum" ho trobaràs ben documentat a l'Alcover Moll, que en diu això: "*Haver-hi un fum *(de persones, de coses): haver-n'hi una gran multitud, una quantitat grandíssima (val.)." No sé per què ho situa únicament entre valencians, perquè jo ho tinc per la cosa més normal –no diré pas "més freqüent". 

També comprovo ara que aquest valor de "un fum" no figura al diccionari de l'enciclopèdia, però diria que hi hauria de ser, perquè per mi no és cap particularisme tan localitzat.

I ja que parles de "fotimer", em sorprenc cada vegada que sento "un *fotiment*", en general a persones que no tenen el català per llengua materna. No sé quina regla de tres deuen seguir o com els enganya l'orella.


----------



## xupxup

> "*Haver-hi un fum *(de persones, de coses): haver-n'hi una gran multitud, una quantitat grandíssima (val.)."



Doncs m'ha xocat no perquè no l'hagi sentida mai, sinó perquè si em trobés en sec una frase com ara "En aquella sala hi havia un fum de gent" sense cap més context, pensaria que o bé eren quatre gats, o bé hi havia una resta d'humanitat, com un vapor, com una olor... però segur que no ho haguera entés en el sentit d'un munt.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Doncs m'ha xocat no perquè no l'hagi sentida mai, sinó perquè si em trobés en sec una frase com ara "En aquella sala hi havia un fum de gent" sense cap més context, pensaria que o bé eren quatre gats, o bé hi havia una resta d'humanitat, com un vapor, com una olor... però segur que no ho haguera entés en el sentit d'un munt.


 
Ídem.


----------



## tamen

Amics i amigues,

Pensava afegir encara una cosa relativament nova en aquesta conversa sobre maneres de referir-se a "una gran quantitat". 

En castellà és bastant freqüent i normal de dir "un sinfín de...". En català hi ha hagut qui ha traslladat aquesta expressió en la forma "*un sens fi*"; altres, més observadors, han remarcat que si "fi" és femení en aquest cas, hem de dir "*una* sens fi".

Un bon dia, gràcies a les meves estades a Mallorca i a les lectures mallorquines –o insulars, per fer-ho més general i també perquè ara penso en les magnífiques memòries de Francesc de B. Moll, que recomanaria per regalar-se un mateix ara per Nadal–, em vaig adonar que en aquells illes ho expressen amb tota normalitat i correcció amb la fórmula "*una mala fi*", és a dir, "una fi immensa, incomptable". Trobo que és la solució i que si hem après que cal dir "bona tarda" (qüestió dubtosa), per què no ho hem de fer amb una expressió que no presenta cap dificultat?

Després, per veure si hi ha antecedents de la nostra conversa sobre aquestes expressions, he demanat al Google "un munt" "un tou" "un fum", i el resultat més interessant l'he trobat al Racó Català, on sembla que també n'han parlat.

Que tingueu un bon dia.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

He recordat que fa temps vam parlar de maneres d'expressar quantitats en aquest fil. 
A Badalona el que fem servir més és _ple_ (_pler_ segons el GREC; _ple_ segons el DCVB, que diu que també es diu al Masnou -m'ho crec, fan el festival "Ple de riure" - i a Menorca, que no ho sé). _Un tou_ no ho sento per aquí, però sí que ho entenc i ho llegeixo.


----------



## xupxup

I com és que ni en l'altre fil ni al racó català ha sortit "una pila". Aquí ho fem servir molt, i també en augmentatiu "una pilassa".
Tamen, "una mala fi" ho trobo molt poètic i bonic però, igual que "un fum de", em semblen massa una altra cosa, com que no són expressions normals en el meu parlar, no entenc el significat real sinó el literal, i em porta a confusió. Vull dir que se'm fa estrany per adoptar-les jo. 
Només volia dir que en català per expressar una quantitat encara més gran que un munt encara hi ha altres expressions, potser no tan boniques com "una mala fi", però bueno.
I què vols dir amb això de 





> si hem après que cal dir "bona tarda" (qüestió dubtosa)


A què et refereixes?


----------



## tamen

XupXup,

Et contesto en un missatge nou sobre "bona tarda", d'acord?


----------



## Tige

No havia sentit mai "un tou de"... però sí totes les altres.
A la meua família sempre he sentit dir "una faramalla de...", encara que no sé si ara la gent jove també ho diu, o si s'ha quedat en cosa de la gent gran.


----------



## Cranc

tamen said:


> Amics i amigues,
> 
> Pensava afegir encara una cosa relativament nova en aquesta conversa sobre maneres de referir-se a "una gran quantitat".
> 
> En castellà és bastant freqüent i normal de dir "un sinfín de...". En català hi ha hagut qui ha traslladat aquesta expressió en la forma "*un sens fi*"; altres, més observadors, han remarcat que si "fi" és femení en aquest cas, hem de dir "*una* sens fi".
> 
> Un bon dia, gràcies a les meves estades a Mallorca i a les lectures mallorquines –o insulars, per fer-ho més general i també perquè ara penso en les magnífiques memòries de Francesc de B. Moll, que recomanaria per regalar-se un mateix ara per Nadal–, em vaig adonar que en aquells illes ho expressen amb tota normalitat i correcció amb la fórmula "*una mala fi*", és a dir, "una fi immensa, incomptable". Trobo que és la solució i que si hem après que cal dir "bona tarda" (qüestió dubtosa), per què no ho hem de fer amb una expressió que no presenta cap dificultat?
> 
> Després, per veure si hi ha antecedents de la nostra conversa sobre aquestes expressions, he demanat al Google "un munt" "un tou" "un fum", i el resultat més interessant l'he trobat al on sembla que també n'han parlat.
> 
> Que tingueu un bon dia.



Confirmo que "una mala fi" del què sigui s'usa a Mallorca, encara que no molt freqüentment. A Caldes de Montbui tinc un amic que per expressar això mateix diu "una tonteria de" el què sigui...

C


----------



## Lumia

Tige said:


> No havia sentit mai "un tou de"... però sí totes les altres.
> A la meua família sempre he sentit dir "una faramalla de...", encara que no sé si ara la gent jove també ho diu, o si s'ha quedat en cosa de la gent gran.


 
Jo sí que ho he sentit a la zona de Vic.


----------

